# Aftermarket sunroof ?



## stan229 (Sep 14, 2009)

Was looking at ebaymotors:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...c60dc
Looks like they installed an aftermarket sunroof. Has anyone done this before?


----------



## DavidPaul (Nov 28, 2009)

*Re: Aftermarket sunroof ? (stan229)*

There is absolutely no reason why a sun roof cannot be installed in a CC.
I have installed a total of 7 sun roofs over the last several years, including just about every type available. Webasto is my favorite brand.
Had my CC not come with one already, I would have installed one in it.
Because I wanted a V6, I had no choice but to buy a VR6 and unfortunately they come with the panoramic vent roof. I would have preferred putting in my own and one that opens fully, although the panoramic style is very nice.
David <><


----------



## comcf (Aug 23, 2004)

*Re: Aftermarket sunroof ? (DavidPaul)*

There's a guy here who installed a webasto roof. Works awesome. It's about 1295 installed, opens fully and so on. Check out http://www.webasto.com



_Modified by comcf at 2:49 PM 12-15-2009_


----------



## steve3752 (Oct 2, 2005)

*Re: Aftermarket sunroof ? (stan229)*

I have the Webasto in my 2009 CC Sport.
Was $1295 installed. No Problems
Automatically closes when engine shuts off.
Two presets for setting how much you want roof opened.
Do it!


----------



## Steve Z1 (Dec 10, 1999)

*Re: Aftermarket sunroof ? (steve3752)*

Could you please post some pictures.
I'm thinking about it and would be very interested.
Thank you.
Steve

_Quote, originally posted by *steve3752* »_I have the Webasto in my 2009 CC Sport.
Was $1295 installed. No Problems
Automatically closes when engine shuts off.
Two presets for setting how much you want roof opened.
Do it!


----------



## Costy (Oct 28, 2009)

*Re: Aftermarket sunroof ? (Steve Z1)*

X2!


----------



## alexjs1 (Dec 13, 2009)

*Re: Aftermarket sunroof ? (steve3752)*


_Quote, originally posted by *steve3752* »_I have the Webasto in my 2009 CC Sport.
Was $1295 installed. No Problems


Any increase in wind noise (with the roof closed, of course.







)?


----------



## autobahner444 (Nov 23, 2008)

*Re: Aftermarket sunroof ? (alexjs1)*

I have the Webasto panoramic (UltraView) roof in my CC. Perhaps coming soon to a dealer near you. Stay tuned...


----------



## Novitec (Nov 14, 2009)

If it seals well (time will tell), it looks more useful than the stock panaramic roof. I don't see any logic to it thus far. It opens an inch...Mmmm-so!


----------



## goatman1 (Aug 12, 2007)

Any pictures of the inside? Does it include a sunshade?


----------



## racer_41 (Aug 27, 2003)

*Re: Aftermarket sunroof ? (steve3752)*

I wish we could get an explaination about the cc's optional roof. 
Webasto designed the top on the EOS and on other VW's. 
Why couldn't this one be the optional roof? I love sunroofs and the CC but the one they use is basically a waste of money.


----------



## brian81 (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: Aftermarket sunroof ? (racer_41)*


_Quote, originally posted by *autobahner444* »_I have the Webasto panoramic (UltraView) roof in my CC. Perhaps coming soon to a dealer near you. Stay tuned...

I'm wondering if you know the model number...that's so new it's not in their catalog yet. 
Did Sylvania Auto Restyling do the work for you? I grew up in the village and had a house there until recently; they were the only Webasto dealer around, and do nice work. 
I've been thinking on a Webasto roof, but the only dealer in CT that doesn't suck wants $1695 for a basic model 5400, and up from there (to about $2500). It might be worth having it done out there as I usually drive out about six times a year.
If you would post some better pictures, it would be greatly appreciated.










_Quote, originally posted by *racer_41* »_I wish we could get an explaination about the cc's optional roof. 
Webasto designed the top on the EOS and on other VW's. 
Why couldn't this one be the optional roof? I love sunroofs and the CC but the one they use is basically a waste of money.

It's an offshoot of the Audi A5/S5 roof. The A5 roof is too short for a traditional sunroof. Audi didn't want a little slot like on a 911, and thought that a "spoiler" roof (that retracts externally over the back of the car) was not in character with the $40-60 price point of the car. So Webasto came up with the venting/fixed roof window. As the CC was being designed at the same time, VAG bought the package for both cars, and by making them standard in the Audi and in the CC in many markets (and as an option except on the US-spec CC Sport 6MT) the unit cost came way down. Although a traditional roof would fit in the CC (as it does in the CLS, where a webasto unit is standard) the bean counters made the call, basically to reduce the price to put them in the A5/S5. 
I have a cousin that works for Webasto in Fenton MI who told me that when the CC came out.


----------



## 06TornadoGTIPete (Aug 15, 2006)

My dealer said they would install an aftermarket panoramic similar to the one pictured above. It would've been covered under the warranty and installed at the dealership. It would have cost $1100 though and that seemed like a bit much. I leased the car and he said they didn't have a residual value to reflect the sunroof on a Sport so we would have to pay the whole amount.


_Modified by 06TornadoGTIPete at 7:37 PM 12-27-2009_


----------



## alexjs1 (Dec 13, 2009)

*Re: (06TornadoGTIPete)*


_Quote, originally posted by *06TornadoGTIPete* »_It would've been covered under the warranty and installed at the dealership. It would have cost $1100 though and that seemed like a bit much.

$1100 may be a bit much in general, but for a sunroof installation I think it's pretty good. I was quoted $1000 for a Webasto 735 and $1100 for a 935 ($100 more for either with the memory control) directly by the installer (I'm sure your dealer uses a third party). 
As someone else mentioned, the Webasto Web site doesn't list the panoramic roof yet, and although it looks pretty cool, I'd worry about where they'd have to relocate the overhead entry light. When we had a roof put into my wife's car, they pushed the entry light so far back that it's now completely useless.
Anyone else know 'the company line' from VW about getting aftermarket sunroofs installed?


----------



## autobahner444 (Nov 23, 2008)

*Re: (alexjs1)*

No relocation of interior light pods was necessary. It has a fabric shade that's operated electronically. I'll take some more pix and post 'em. The A5/CC glass roof vent is supplied by Inalfa, not Webasto.


----------



## brian81 (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: (autobahner444)*


_Quote, originally posted by *autobahner444* »_No relocation of interior light pods was necessary. It has a fabric shade that's operated electronically.

I'm guessing that there's a center support in the sunroof cartridge, like the roof used in the Mini:









_Quote, originally posted by *autobahner444* »_ I'll take some more pix and post 'em.

Thanks, it looks great from the outside.

_Quote, originally posted by *autobahner444* »_The A5/CC glass roof vent is supplied by Inalfa, not Webasto.

Indeed, my relative didn't have a problem discussing _other people's_ company secrets...


----------



## autobahner444 (Nov 23, 2008)

No center support-I'l get some pix up later today.


----------



## volkscc09ma (Dec 1, 2009)

*Re: (autobahner444)*

Thanks for the info. Look forward to more pictures. 
How did your installer deal with matching the headliner fabric? 
Love how it looks on the exterior of your car. Just nervous as hell about my local Webasto dealer in MA cutting into my beloved CC roof.


----------



## nirtol (Oct 26, 2009)

*Re: Aftermarket sunroof ? (steve3752)*

They don't make the panoramic roof anymore. called local dealer


----------



## alexjs1 (Dec 13, 2009)

*Re: (volkscc09ma)*


_Quote, originally posted by *volkscc09ma* »_. Just nervous as hell about my local Webasto dealer in MA cutting into my beloved CC roof. 

Classic Designs in West Bridgewater did my wife's car two years ago. It looks great and we've had no problems with it at all. They install both Webasto and Inalfa sunroofs.


----------



## nirtol (Oct 26, 2009)

*Re: (autobahner444)*

i would love to see inside pics - thx. also if you can give me where you installed, i will try and see if can get the roof seperate and have local installer.


----------



## nirtol (Oct 26, 2009)

*Re: (volkscc09ma)*

guys - the roof is called hollandia 524 - I found a dealer that has 2 left - i will be buying one, and have local installer out it in. if anyone want the other, let me know and i will give you the contact info. they are giving it to us at $650 + shipping. obviously you will have to have it installed which i figure will cost another $300-$500


----------



## brian81 (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: (alexjs1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *alexjs1* »_
Classic Designs in West Bridgewater did my wife's car two years ago. It looks great and we've had no problems with it at all. They install both Webasto and Inalfa sunroofs.

Thanks


----------



## brian81 (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: (nirtol)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nirtol* »_guys - the roof is called hollandia 524 

I believe that you're incorrect. The 524 has a thick, raised external frame, externally sliding glass panel, and a huge integral wind deflector. It's nothing at all like autobahner444's roof:









In action:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zwaxhHbSki0


----------



## alexjs1 (Dec 13, 2009)

*Note from Inalfa*

I sent Inalfa an email and received the following reply:
"Thanks for your email regarding our Panoramic Sunroof. I am sorry to inform you that we no longer offer a Panoramic style sunroof."
This was from their national sales manager, so I guess that option is no longer offered.


----------



## nirtol (Oct 26, 2009)

*Re: (brian81)*

you are absolutely right - i checked with the chief installer for webasto and the 524 is setup on outside track, which imo does not look great. i sent him the link to this thread for him to look at the ultraview. he said that according to him they never actually manufactured it, but only did a few of them as test samples. He is going to ask around and see, if we can get one. in the meantime, it would be great if autobahn 444 could let us know where he got his from so we can try to track it back.


----------



## autobahner444 (Nov 23, 2008)

This was a one off done as a "what if" exercise. If I hear of it becoming available, I will post details. In the meantime, the only way to replicate would be get the roof from a GM vehicle and find someone who knows what they are doing to put it in. It can be done. Thanks for the interest. That is all I can say...


----------



## nirtol (Oct 26, 2009)

*Re: (autobahner444)*

It looks good - autobahner - which Gm Vehicle should i be looking into. Do you think that the A5 audi roof would work?


----------



## autobahner444 (Nov 23, 2008)

CTS. No.


----------



## starbai (Dec 7, 2008)

anyone got any interior shots?


----------



## jiangleo (May 21, 2012)

Hi guys, I found this brochure in webastor's website. More detail included.http://www.webastoshowroom.com/pdf/TVS 900 Solutions/09VWCC_TVS935.pdf


----------



## sosthene (Oct 1, 2011)

*Replacing the factory sunroof*

Does anyone know if it is possible to replace the factory sunroof by a Webasto or another make ?


----------

